# nissan block letter valve cover



## kevenpalmer (Feb 26, 2007)

I used to have a valve cover on my last 240z that simply said NISSAN in large bold letters. Does anyone know what it was and were to get another. Have searched around not to much luck yet...........http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/newbie.gif
:newbie:


----------

